# ACS Education assesment -BSc Computer Science



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to proceed with my ACS skills assessment under 261112 - Systems Analysts.
Education: BSc in computer science.(3 years Mumbai university)
I have 3 years of relevant work experience.

Based on the requirements I have read at ACS, my education would need to come under the 'Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major' category for me to get a positive assessment currently, as they would then deduct 2 years of my current work experience. 

Below is are the subjects covered during the 3 year course.

Year 1
Computer Science
Maths
Physics
Foundation course

Year 2
Foundation course
Maths
Computer Science

Year 3
Computer Science

Questions:
1)Can anyone provide guidance if my education will be considered as an ICT major(relevant) or if not under what category?
2) Does ACS require/ask for course details or does the marksheets suffice.

Appreciate any useful inputs on this. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2015)

Not sure about Bombay uni, but mine too is the same course from Pune uni, and my course content is very different and definitely with more than 70% ICT content. You yourself can check your marksheets and the ACS website and see if your course contents (i.e. subjects that you passed as per your marksheets) match with ICT requirements by 65% or more.

Nothing else than your markseheets and degree completion/ award certificate are required. If marksheets have some info at the back (like a legend or list of abbreviations, etc), do scan and provide the back sides too.


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Any other views? I sent an email to the ACS but got the below reply.

"Thank you for your email

Unfortunately we are unable to advised as this will be determine at the time of assessment.

If you feel you have met the ACS guidelines and requirements you may submit a skills assessment online."


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

sferns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to proceed with my ACS skills assessment under 261112 - Systems Analysts.
> Education: BSc in computer science.(3 years Mumbai university)
> ...


Looks like an ICT Major to me for sure. Now you've got understand that this might not be closely related to your occupation. If that's the case, 4 years will be deducted or else 2 years. Check the subjects relevant for your occupation code from the ACS Code Descriptions pdf.


----------



## abiisharma (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Sferns,

So what was the ACS assesment result for you?

I appreciate if you can share please. 

I am also computer science graduate (3 years degree).

SUBJECTS during all three years were same:
1. Computer Science
2. Physics
3. Mathematics
4. Language-1
5. Language-2


----------



## udayalgmailcom (Aug 13, 2015)

*I too have BSc computer science degree*

I am also with similar degree, any one got assessed earlier.


----------



## manngarg (Aug 19, 2016)

abiisharma said:


> Hi Sferns,
> 
> So what was the ACS assesment result for you?
> 
> ...


Hi Abii,
Did you go through with the assessment and what was the outcome?

I too have the same degree; will be applying for acs assessment.

Thanks


----------



## sateeshway02 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Is any one got assessed ,I've had similar case.

Appreciated your inputs 

Regards,
Sateesh


----------

